# diesel x-trail - excessive engine noise



## X-Fifer (Nov 23, 2006)

I recently took delivery of a new x-trail columbia 2.2 dci. This is my second diesel x-trail, having owned my previous 2004 model for two and a half years and covered 52000 trouble free miles.
However, I am very disappointed with my new x-trail in that the engine is significantly noisier, both when cold and after it has warmed up. The noise level in the cabin is unacceptable, even when 'cruising' at 60mph. It appears to be a combination of an increase in both road and engine noise. I have covered 1500 miles and if anything it is getting worse.
I have booked the car into my dealer, but would welcome any comment prior to the dealer looking at it.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Could the road noise be down to different tyres? Bought mine in June and tyres are Dunlops. Cruising in top I'm quite impressed at how quiet it is though I'd guess it's very subjective. If you're near anyone on this board maybe you could meet to compare noises?  

In a Whatcar group test of 4x4 diesels last year they found the X-trail dCi to be the quietest. They said the Honda CR-V CTDi had an "unusually high level of mechanical racket" and an "unusually noisy turbo-charger", the Freelander "is let down by lots of windnoise" but was "quieter than the RAV4 whose booming diesel stays obstinately noisy at idle even when warmed up". I used to find the turbo whistle on mine a tad annoying at low speeds but have got used to it.


----------



## X-Fifer (Nov 23, 2006)

flynn said:


> Could the road noise be down to different tyres? Bought mine in June and tyres are Dunlops. Cruising in top I'm quite impressed at how quiet it is though I'd guess it's very subjective. If you're near anyone on this board maybe you could meet to compare noises?
> 
> In a Whatcar group test of 4x4 diesels last year they found the X-trail dCi to be the quietest. They said the Honda CR-V CTDi had an "unusually high level of mechanical racket" and an "unusually noisy turbo-charger", the Freelander "is let down by lots of windnoise" but was "quieter than the RAV4 whose booming diesel stays obstinately noisy at idle even when warmed up". I used to find the turbo whistle on mine a tad annoying at low speeds but have got used to it.


Further to my post above, I have now been back to my dealer 4 times, but so far they have done nothing about the excessive engine noise, other than say it is due to modifications done to the deisel engine management system to meet the latest EU emission requirements.
At my last dealer visit on 13 January, I borrowed their current diesel X-Trail demonstrator overnight so that I could drive on various road conditions, and also from a cold start next day.
What I found in driving the demo was it it performed and sounded very similar to my previous 2004 X-Trail.
From a cold start there was slight engine rattle which disappeared when warmed up.
My new X-Trail has a much louder rattle when started from cold, and even when warmed up, there is a noticeable rattle when accelerating, which was not evident on the demo or my previous X-Trail.
Also, when accelerating my new X-Trail up through the gears, when I lift off the accelerator to change gear, there is a noticeable reverberation noise (growl) from the engine which sounds like back pressure. Again this was not evident on the demo or my previous X-Trail.
At motorway speeds, the noise level in my ne X-Trail is unacceptable, and noticeably louder then the demo or my previous X-Trail.
I am going back to the dealer again, so I am wondering if there any other UK owners of new diesel X-Trails who have similar concerns about engine noise, and if so, has it been corrected?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

X-fifer, 

Is your new X-Trail, Euro IV spec? 

These diesel engines are meant to be extremely low-emission. I believe they are equipped with a revised exhaust system that has a cat converter and particulate filter.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds as if the dealer has agreed that it's noisy. Think I'd contact Nissan customer services as a next step to see if they agree with the reason they've given.

Mine rattles more in this colder weather than it did in the summer. It's the Euro IV version but haven't a clue how it compares with earlier versions.


----------



## X-Fifer (Nov 23, 2006)

*excessive engine noise - Euro IV spec diesel X-Trail*



LEONGSTER said:


> X-fifer,
> 
> Is your new X-Trail, Euro IV spec?
> 
> These diesel engines are meant to be extremely low-emission. I believe they are equipped with a revised exhaust system that has a cat converter and particulate filter.


Thanks for reply - I can confirm that my X-Trail is Euro IV spec, as is the demonstrator that I tried.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

X-Fifer said:


> Thanks for reply - I can confirm that my X-Trail is Euro IV spec, as is the demonstrator that I tried.


Given that you just recently took delivery of it, I think the dealer should come through in fixing the problem or giving you an exchange.

There could be several sources of the noise: excessive valve clearance, a faulty water pump or tensioner pulley, misadjusted injection pump, even a faulty cat whose insides may be damaged...

The excessive noise on the go is probably due to several things coming together to cause the car to "resonate".

(The xty has hardly any insulation - so it's noisy on certain types of tarmac. The reason Nissan managed to get away with this - they used subframes for both front and rear suspension, which helps with NVH control). What it really needs is more insulation around the rear tower struts and under the rear seat, and sound dampener on the inner panels and doors, but that's another topic...

Best thing you can do to help the service people along is try and identify the source/sources of noise yourself. Generally, they'll take it out for a ten-minute test drive and that's not always enough to find the true source of the noise.


----------



## Billy's (Feb 20, 2015)

Got exact same problem sounds similar to a can of spray paint with a bearing inside being shaken hard lasts for about 3 to 4 mins when first driven when cold one mechanic said new injectors would fix it another garage said it sounds like lazy cam lifters I have tried diffrent oils and redex with no change i realised that after saving to buy a Nissan xtrail which do love driving I will need to save again and take it to a garage that can put their finger on the problem and fix it a friend said try 2 stroke oil which I did I filled an empty 500ml coke bottle half way with texico 2t oil and added it to a full tank of shell standard diesel it's still a bit noisy on start but when run for more than 3 mins it has hardly any noise at all i am very pleased with results didn't cure starting rattles but cured noisy running


----------



## Billy's (Feb 20, 2015)

I have same problem I added 2t oil to a full tank it did not cure noisy at start but it reduced engine running noise by 70% a local mechanic said new injectors may cure noise on fist time starting in morning but reverb sound when changing gear at around 2500 rpm is something different going on in turbo and exhaust I am going to book an xtrail medical at a garage that only specialise on nissans leave it over night and let them start it in morning it may cost a pretty penny but I will have an answer it's such a shame as after running for 5 mins it runs very quiet and very smooth


----------



## migw45 (Feb 22, 2015)

hi billy's
did you get a answer from the nissan dealer


----------

